# Whackers Rejoice: The Leatherman Raptor



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.gizmag.com/leatherman-raptor-shears/25184/


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 1, 2012)

Dibs! I would buy one but not for work. It looks like it would be useful for general around the house tasks or to keep in your car


----------



## MMiz (Dec 1, 2012)

I rarely used my Leatherman in EMS, but it's great to have in the car.  The Leatherman Raptor looks impressive, but I would hate to spend $70 on one tool that does a mediocre job at so many tasks.  Also, can you imagine cleaning that thing?

I agree, it's a must have on every whacker belt, I just don't know how practical it is.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 1, 2012)

I want it.


Sadly cost is probably not worthwhile...


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 1, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Also, can you imagine cleaning that thing?



I am reluctant to buy an instrument for work (Shears, hemostat, etc) that can not be autoclaved.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 1, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I am reluctant to buy an instrument for work (Shears, hemostat, etc) that can not be autoclaved.



I throw my Swiss Army victorinox multi tool in the industrial dish washer at the volly house all the time. (One of those heavy duty fast steam cleaners)

Its 100% stainless though.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't stand it I tried to resist but I want it gimme gimme gimme gimme! 

Oh god I think I may have finally found my whacker gateway drug. God help me. It's only a matter of time before I have everything from helmets to protein bar dispensers dangling from my person.

kill me


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 1, 2012)

well on the up side, it could reduce many individual items a whacker would collect/carry on there belt, web vest, whatever. :lol:


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 1, 2012)

WTF happens when I go to use that thing on the "I slid 70 feet down the asphalt in my shorts" motorcycle wreck? Can you imagine the crevices blood can find in that thing?!? I think I'll pass...


----------



## Bullets (Dec 1, 2012)

Purchased! And it fold and comes with a holster!

I want seven


----------



## EMT B (Dec 1, 2012)

i wish i could tell them what I want to have on my whacker tool and have them send it to me.

lets see...back board, c collar, o2 tank, aed, cpr mask, box of bandaids, katana, and maybe even a glucometer. 


no but seriously i wish i could have what i want. i wouldnt mind a knife, window punch, seatbelt cutter, and penlight all put into one though. I live in a small area where most of the people respond to calls from home. i could very well need those 4 things if i were to ever be first on scene.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 1, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> WTF happens when I go to use that thing on the "I slid 70 feet down the asphalt in my shorts" motorcycle wreck? Can you imagine the crevices blood can find in that thing?!? I think I'll pass...



Duh! You borrow the students shears on that call.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 1, 2012)

Soak in alcohol, clean with brush, then rinse , then peroxide, then rinse and wipe, then dishwasher.

I'm getting so if someone can use something outlandish and its safe for all concerned, then fine. But they'd better remember to sanitize that holster, too.


----------



## Joe (Dec 2, 2012)

I want


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Want want want want want WANT.

Too bad we have to wait until Spring 2013.  That should be right around the start of my practicum though, so I might get it as a present for myself...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2012)

If I could play with one, this might go good in my offroad kit in the truck...


----------



## joeylee096 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Leatherman, RAPTOR*

Looking at it and it looks to be the next best thing sense sliced bread. I am an Athletic Trainer as well as and paramedic. I feel that this will be one of the most useful tools i have ever seen. If you don't know what it is, google it. Shears, glass smasher, belt cutter, O2 tank wrench. It folds to clip onto pocket, and also comes with a holster. Any other things about it? Just a discussion.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Leatherman, RAPTOR*

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32995


----------



## m0nster986 (Mar 27, 2013)

looks like ill be getting one!


----------



## joeylee096 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats what im saying!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 27, 2013)

Shears cut belts. Rocks break windows. Ring saw cuts rings. Total cost probably about 2/3 what a new Raptor costs. 

I'm still trying to get this thing about v-blade belt cutters. Sure if the blade is sharp and the nylon or thin leather belt is tense and untwisted and contains no wires etc. $4 shears will cut a twisted leather belt or a nylon web with a wire in it, as well as a rope, a dime, clothes, and open a can of beans if you know how. I have a v blade but I never expect to use it, just as I have never had to use my ring saw.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Mar 29, 2013)

any idea of the cost. It looks expensive


----------



## Tigger (Mar 29, 2013)

*Leatherman, RAPTOR*



mycrofft said:


> Shears cut belts. Rocks break windows. Ring saw cuts rings. Total cost probably about 2/3 what a new Raptor costs.
> 
> I'm still trying to get this thing about v-blade belt cutters. Sure if the blade is sharp and the nylon or thin leather belt is tense and untwisted and contains no wires etc. $4 shears will cut a twisted leather belt or a nylon web with a wire in it, as well as a rope, a dime, clothes, and open a can of beans if you know how. I have a v blade but I never expect to use it, just as I have never had to use my ring saw.



If you broke a window with a rock on a scene here you would certainly get some funny looks...


----------



## AzValley (Mar 29, 2013)

I love my Leatherman Juice XE6


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tigger said:


> If you broke a window with a rock on a scene here you would certainly get some funny looks...



A part of me wants to agree with you, but another part of me wants to say "Like a boss" after watching someone do it.


----------



## Boogster (Mar 31, 2013)

I want one purely for the sake of having one.

Would I ever use it? Prob not because i wouldn't want to lose it on a call somewhere. I tend to set things down and forget to pick them up again... sigh.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

Boogster said:


> I want one purely for the sake of having one.
> 
> Would I ever use it? Prob not because i wouldn't want to lose it on a call somewhere. I tend to set things down and forget to pick them up again... sigh.



I have that same issue and it sucks


----------



## CFal (Mar 31, 2013)

Leatherman has 50% off for EMTs
http://www.leatherman.com/pro


----------



## WTEngel (Mar 31, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> A part of me wants to agree with you, but another part of me wants to say "Like a boss" after watching someone do it.



Yes sir!:rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 1, 2013)

*Checking Leatherman Pro Acct*

http://www.swissknifeshop.com/swiss-army-rescue-tool?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&gclid=CJ6zzs7MqLYCFSRxQgodf2EAygSent them an email as to whther retired mil or LE, any health porvider, or EMTLIFE admin can get in on the pro account. It also is for their employees.

EDIT: OK I watched their video. My prior comment stands, but it is a cool tool-time item. The ring cutter...show me. Usually there isn't that much free space under a ring when it has to come off.

Compare to this  http://www.swissknifeshop.com/swiss...e=googlebase&gclid=CJ6zzs7MqLYCFSRxQgodf2EAyg







Versus


----------



## mcupelli (Apr 1, 2013)

The Leatherman Raptor is now available for pre-order from North American Rescue


----------



## mcupelli (Apr 1, 2013)

The Leatherman Raptor is now available for pre-order from North American Rescue.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## AzValley (Apr 1, 2013)

that is very cool.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 1, 2013)

Tigger said:


> If you broke a window with a rock on a scene here you would certainly get some funny looks...



I got funny looks when I snapped a car door check rail by kicking it one time, too, but time is money and tissue and all that.

Of course, selecting the wrong rock could be embarrassing..like, say, pumice or a Hide-A-Key Rock or mica.


----------



## Martyn (Apr 1, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Duh! You borrow the students shears on that call.


 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kevinf (Apr 24, 2013)

Honestly, this thing looks more handy than the Raptor and it costs $20. And if you sign up for a pro code it costs $11


----------



## Kevinf (May 20, 2013)

I sent an few questions to Leatherman about the Raptor. Can it be autoclaved and when will it be eligible for pro purchase discount? The reply:



> Thank you for contacting Leatherman Tool Group, Inc.
> 
> The Raptor cannot be autoclaved; it can be boiled.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 21, 2013)

great info. thanks for the update. Sad to hear it can not be autoclaved though


----------

